# Pirates hit navy ship 'in error'



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 7, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/8294858.stm



> A group of Somali pirates has been captured after attacking a French navy ship by mistake, apparently thinking it was a harmless cargo vessel.



I can understand their mistake, as it was a French Navy vessel.  They probably heard the band playing and the clinking of the wine glasses and made a bad assumption.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 7, 2009)

"What the hell?  They're surrendering?  Aw crap, this ain't no cargo ship, it's the French navy."  :rofl:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 7, 2009)

Doh!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, there goes those pirates reps.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 7, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, there goes those pirates reps.


We're not going to *REP*eat ourselves here now are we?? :lol:


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 8, 2009)

How do you say Oh **** in Somalian?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 8, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> How do you say Oh **** in Somalian?



[FONT=book antiqua,times new roman,times]"They  told (us) to open up the Embassy, or "we'll blow you away." And then they looked  up and saw the Marines on the roof with the really big guns, and they said in  Somali, "Igaralli ahow," Which mean "Excuse me, I didn't mean it, my mistake." ~  Karen Aquilar, in the U.S. Embassy; Mogadishu, Somalia [/FONT]


----------

